# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Srieux] Jeu sur l'actualit

## Sunchaser

Bonjour,

J'ai dcid de me lancer dans la cration d'un jeu vido, et je pense avoir un concept innovant mais ce que je recherche afin de faire avancer ce projet tant particulier, je ne savais pas ou poster; je suis donc venu ici ...
D'avance mes excuses si ca semble pas au bon endroit.

Donc, comme on dit, c'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fait les bonnes soupes, j'ai dcid de rutiliser un concept qui dj march (et j'ai pas honte de le dire).
J'ai donc pomp la base sur un jeu qui a fait ses preuves, mais au moins avec ca comme modle / ligne de mire ca vous donnera tout de mme une ide de l'ambition du projet et vous poussera a le rejoindre; le jeu en question est:
Dino-crisis (c'tait sorti sur PS2 je crois).

Moi, mon truc, ca va tre plus d'actualit et ca va s'appeler:
*Banquo-crisis*

Vous grez plusieurs familles dans une ancienne dmocratie d'Europe, vous devez les aider a survivre au milieu d'un pays qui tombe en ruine, ou tout le monde ment a tout le monde, et ou 80 % des habitants sont atteints d'un terrible virus (un peu comme dans Resident Evil et le virus T): le "crdito-virus".
Comme toujours dans ces cas la, le gouvernement ne fait rien et/ou fait semblant de ne pas voir l'pidmie; vous serez pourchass par la police (h oui, pour corser la difficult, j'ai dcid que certains des personnages en seront pas ...heu...comment on dis sans tre vexant, enfin pas blancs quoi), attaqu par des hordes d'huissiers et de cabinets de recouvrements, vous devrez rsister aux tentatives d'infections qui sont lances de partout (des nouvelles cartes de crdit a paiement diffr / crdits revolving, etc ... qui sont la pour vous attiser, fais et financs par ceux la mme qui vont couperont la tte au moindre drapage sur votre compte courant), faire face au chmage et aux prix qui montent. Et ne croyez pas que vous pourrez vous nourrir facilement en ramassant les restes aprs les marchs, vous devrez faire face a des hordes de retraits / chmeurs en fin de droits qui ne vous laisseront pas facilement vous faire une place en ces temps difficiles ...

Vous devrez jouer en tenant compte des capacits de chacun des personnages (par ex: un pre chomeur et alcolo mais qui a une bonne droite, une mre de famille un peu dfraichie mais dont vous pourrez peut tre utiliser les qq charmes restant pour faire vivre la famille, etc ...).

Voila, je ne vais pas en dire trop. Je vais faire comme en politique, je fais de belles annonces mais je vais pas dvoiler comment je vais faire pour arriver a ce beau rsultat, d'ailleurs j'en sais rien encore moi-mme.

Donc venons-en au recrutement: 
. je ne cherche pas de programmeurs, ni de graphistes ou des trucs comme ca, non, non. Pas la peine, je fais avec les moyens du bord (c'est la crise tout de mme), je connais 2 - 3 trucs en prog et je sais plutt bien dessiner; donc ca devrais faire l'affaire.
Nan, en fait, je cherche du pognon !
Des sous, un financement quoi (comme on dis poliment). Aprs tout, il va bien falloir que je mange le temps de faire ce jeu, non ?

Donc je cherche de gentils mcnes, et je leur dis pour les rassurer: si le jeu marche, vous pourrez au pire rcuprer vos ronds, au mieux avoir un petit bnef.
Sinon, ben vous inquitez pas, le gouvernement rflchi a la possibilit de permettre aux gentils actionnaires de dduire de leur impts leur pertes d'aprs la crise (aprs avoir fait un calin aux banquiers) -> vous n'aurez au moins pas tout perdu ...

 ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

Tu comptes donc commercialiser le jeu ?
Puisque tu parles de bnfice ?

----------


## Lyche

trs bon concept ! Malheureusement j'ai pas de sous pour investir  ::(:

----------


## Sunchaser

Ben, tant qu'a faire oui, j'espre pouvoir commercialiser le truc.
Aprs tout, ya de bonnes bases -> a la fois simulation et "survival" ... et pis, si les possibilits techniques tiennent la route, on pourrait imaginer passer en mode "FPS" si vous dcidez de faire de votre personnage un braqueur de banque, ou lors d'une baston a un poste de distribution alimentaire de la Croix Rouge ou Emmaus (ou un truc du genre) ; l'option rupture de stock des associations distribuant de la nourriture aux pauvres tant prvues par le scnario.
Ya vraiment de bonnes possibilits, non ?
 :;):

----------


## Maxoo

Tu comptes le vendre sous quel format ? sous quelle entreprise ?
Ca sera un jeu compatible PC ? ou un jeu sur navigateur ?

Dsol, mais j'ai l'impression de voir un nime post du forum jeu.

Ce qui me perturbe le plus : c'est que tu veux du financement, pourquoi tu ne fais pas ce jeu sur ton temps libre ?

----------


## lper

> Ce qui me perturbe le plus : c'est que tu veux du financement, pourquoi tu ne fais pas ce jeu sur ton temps libre ?


 cause des chats, je pense... ::aie:: 
ok je sors....

----------


## Rakken

Je dois avouer que je suis assez sceptique...
Tu prsentes un jeu avec un certain nombres de concepts, on adhre ou pas, c'est  voir, mais j'imagine que ca peut plaire. 

Mais drire tu balances :




> Je ne cherche pas de programmeurs, ni de graphistes ou des trucs comme ca, non, non. Pas la peine, je fais avec les moyens du bord (c'est la crise tout de mme), je connais 2 - 3 trucs en prog et je sais plutt bien dessiner; donc ca devrais faire l'affaire.


Je connais un peu la difficult de raliser un jeu, ne serait-ce qu'un jeu sur navigateur, et le temps que ca peut prendre. Mais donner des sous  quelqu'un qui connait "2 - 3 trucs de prog"... Ben j'suis dsol, mais prsent comme a ton projet n'est absolument pas crdible.

Comme le propose Maxoo, si tu crois vraiment en ton truc, fait le (ou au moins commence le) sur ton temps libre. Dessine-en les contours avec prcision, ait quelque chose  prsenter et prouve que tu as les capacits de le raliser. Quand  ce qui est de plaire aprs, mme en cas de ralisation impcable, c'est encore un gros paris, personne ne peux prvoir avec certitude ce genre de chose.

Bref, pour l'instant et avec cette prsentation, je ne pense pas que tu puisses obtenir le moindre centime.

----------


## Vespasien

Ne t'embtes pas  le vendre. Installe le d'office et fais payer un droit d'abonnement. Si tu n'y parviens pas, hurles au piratage et demande une subvention pour compensation. Inutile de t'encombrer d'une force de vente. :8-):

----------


## Kenji

Trop tard je viens de dposer un brevet sur ton ide.

A moi les millions mouahahahahaha  ::aie::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Ca sent le fake  :8-): 

(Poste dans la taverne d'un user  1200+ message qui doit tres bien savoir qu'il existe un forum projet jeux et vu le sujet du jeu...  )

----------


## yann2

> Ca sent le fake 
> 
> (Poste dans la taverne d'un user  1200+ message qui doit tres bien savoir qu'il existe un forum projet jeux et vu le sujet du jeu...  )


C'est clair  ::mouarf:: 

Le tag srieux en a mis plus d'un sur la mauvaise piste  ::mouarf:: 

C'est dommage mme parce que la discussion aurait pu tre pas mal !! Il aurait fallu le mettre dans politique. En tout cas il doit bien se marrer Sunchaser  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Ca sent le fake 
> 
> (Poste dans la taverne d'un user  1200+ message qui doit tres bien savoir qu'il existe un forum projet jeux et vu le sujet du jeu...  )


AArrrfff, dmasqu.  :;): 
Nan, srieux, ne me dites pas que vous pensiez rellement que j'allais me lancer dans la cration d'un jeu vido ... non ? 
Vous me fates marcher la, je suis sur.
Il y a vraiment fort peu de chances que je sois capable de raliser un truc comme ca, et je ne m'imagine mme pas non plus participer un jour a un development de ce genre. Bac moins 3, j'ai vraiment le sentiment que ca va pas le faire pour ce milieu, et en plus je pourrais mme pas servir les cafs a ces ingnieux ingnieurs -> je porte mal la jupe  ::aie::  (si, si, j'ai dj essay...)

La raison du post tant plutt que j'aime bien raconter des btises et le thme du jeu a un petit parfum de tout ce qui me fait peur et/ou gerber dans les nouveaux penchants de notre socit.

Mais comme le dis sir _Rakken_, "mais j'imagine que ca peut plaire" et aprs tout le pseudo-scnario de pnurie dans les "Resto du coeur" n'est presque mme pas de la science-fiction... finalement, je vais finir par me prendre au jeu et en crire un (de jeu)  ::mouarf:: 
J'vais peut tre commencer par changer de nom. Heu qqchose comme, heu, ...hum ... Crisis survivor ! non ?  ::aie:: 




> *Maxoo:*
> Ce qui me perturbe le plus : c'est que tu veux du financement


-> j'aurais dtourn les fonds de toute manire ...  ::mrgreen:: 

@lper: en ralit, je passe plus de temps a caresser la p'tite grenouille de Toad que les chats...

@Kenji: 'tention, j'ai un avocat moi ... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Maxoo

Lol, espce de couillon va !!
J'ai failli t'enlever de ma liste d'ami  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Lol, espce de couillon va !!


crr,crr,crr ... ::mouarf:: 




> J'ai failli t'enlever de ma liste d'ami


Rooo nooonnn  ::pleure:: , je recommencerais plus, c'est promis, je serais sage comme un  ::ange::

----------


## yann2

Salut

Il pourrait y avoir une sorte de "Bonus" ! Genre, si le mec il est  patron de banque, il peut recevoir plein de sous de l'tat pour faire face aux hordes de pauvres qui ont tous pris dans la caisse ! Avec cet argent, le mec pourra embaucher des commissaires priseurs qui iraient dvaliser ces mmes pauvres qui ne remboursent plus leur crdits !! On pourrait mme donner une dimension multi joueur au jeu !!! Comme a on pourrait se dvaliser entre nous ! Fun, non ?
Si t'es OK ! Je suis prt  investir mais il faut d'abord que j'ouvre une banque et aprs je te fais un crdit  ::aie:: 

a c'tatit trs facile ! Votre mission, si vous l'acceptez, est de prendre l'actualit et de trouver de nouvelles features en consquence ! Je trouve que sunchaser a trouv un super moyen d'en parler ^^

Yann

----------


## lper

a mrite  ::king::  pour le poids du projet !

----------


## gmotw

J'imagine une mamie en train de taper sur un banquier avec son sac pour rcuprer son argent.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

> J'imagine une mamie en train de taper sur un banquier avec son sac pour rcuprer son argent.


T'inquites pas les mamies elles savent y faire !!!
Faut voir comment elles se dplacent dans un super march !!

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut

@_yann2_: en parlant des bonus, ca me ramne a ce que je suggrais au dbut, avec le "petit" bonus que le dnomm "Marini" je crois voulais glisser discrtement a tout ceux qui ont les moyens de placer de l'argent en bourse, et les rembourser de leur pertes dues a la fameuse crise.C'est donc l'tat, donc nous, qui leur aurait fait un chque...chouette !  ::aie:: 

Pour en revenir a nos moutons, je prends la grand-mre...enfin, je veux dire, heu, je la prends dans le jeu, dans les personnages possible du scnario quoi.
C'est un peu fragile une grand-mre tout de mme, va falloir que je cojite un max pour lui trouver et lui donner des atouts pour sa survie dans ce monde hostile.
_gmotw_ la voie plutt en combat face a un banquier, moi je l'imaginais (j'ai pas le moral en ce moment) en train de se crper le chignon avec une autre pour des tomates dans les restes aprs la sortie des poubelles du supermarch. 2 options possibles du scnario.
A propos, j'chui encore tomb sur un truc ce matin:
.une dame qui disait a la radio qu'elle tait contente parce que le monsieur qui sort les poubelles du "hard discount" du coin, il mets les fruits et lgumes qui restent bien proprement dans des cartons a part; comme ca, elle avais pu avoir des poires ...
Tout va bien. J'ai un peu l'impression en entendant ca que je suis dans un bateau qui coule et qu'on me dit: "ouais mais ca coule doucement...comme ca on a le temps de regarder une dernire fois le paysage, c'tait pas si mal aprs tout".

----------


## Vespasien

Quelques reportages dont le titre serait: "Ailleurs c'est pire" et  ira mieux.  ::mrgreen::

----------

